# Adaptador de nivel de tensiÓn 5v/3.3v



## electronical (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola! Quisiera preguntaros si conoceis un adaptador de nivel de tensión de 5V/3.3V (creo que se llama así, quiero decir como un cambio de escala que 5V los considere como 3.3V) Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola.
Puedes ser un poco más específico.
Porque puedo entender que quieres convertir 5V en 3.3V o quieres que cuando midas un voltaje de 5V, el voltímetro marque 3.3V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electronical (Dic 17, 2009)

Hola!Es para usarlo con un sensor que tiene como salida de máximo 4.5V y tengo que conectar dicha salida a un microcontrolador que sólo admite 3.3V de máximo. Sería que el adaptador de nivel de tensión convirtiera la salida del sensor de 4.5V en 3.3V, la de 4V en 3V, la de 3V en 2.2V ...algo así para que el microcontrolador lo admita. Por cierto, qué circuito se podría poner para acondicionar un sensor electroquímico? Gracias!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 17, 2009)

Hola.

Aquí tienes un circuito que te puede servir. La resistencia y el condensador es para darle una carga fija, pero que puedes modificar o eliminar, el diodo depende de la corriente y la frecuencia de trabajo del sensor, si, no es de mucha corriente puedes usar 1N4148.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electronical (Dic 17, 2009)

Gracias, ¿Dónde puedo ver el circuito?

El sensor es un CDM4161 de FIGARO, 100mA máximo de corriente.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 17, 2009)

Hola.
Ya puse la imagen.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electronical (Dic 17, 2009)

Muchas gracias! ¿Algún circuito integrado que haga lo mismo no conocerás?


----------



## Ferny (Dic 17, 2009)

Si es sólo para hacer una medida analógica, ¿no te sirve un simple divisor resistivo? Yo pondría una resistencia de 2k y otra de 3k9 de la siguiente forma:

SENSOR ------ | 2k | ------ Pin Micro ------ | 3k9 | ------ GND

De esta forma los 5V en el sensor equivalen a 3.3V en el micro, y proporcionalmente salen el resto de valores...

El pin del micro presenta una impedancia de entrada muy alta comparada con esos valores de resistencias, por tanto no se ve afectada la medida y debiera ser un método válido de solucionar tu problema.

Saludos


----------

